# Your wait for new South Park episodes is almost over



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

South Park will have new episodes on Comedy Central starting Sept. 25th at 10pm eastern time.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

jamesbobo said:


> South Park will have new episodes on Comedy Central starting Sept. 25th at 10pm eastern time.


why did they cut the number of episodes in a season. This can't be a good sign?


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

ufo4sale said:


> why did they cut the number of episodes in a season. This can't be a good sign?


Here's your answer


----------

